# Benjamin Moore Caulk



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

Another good product out of the shelves, we really like the caulk from Benjamin Moore but they stop selling it. does anyone here knows what they will sell from now on? what brand of caulk you guys use?


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Usually I use 950 or Alex Plus for standard uses. Last year I went to SW pro show and bought a couple cases for bulk price.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SherMax


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

David's Painting said:


> Usually I use 950 or Alex Plus for standard uses. Last year I went to SW pro show and bought a couple cases for bulk price.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Tower adhesives has some great caulk.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Tower adhesives has some great caulk.


Second that. "Tower Tech 2" is the urethane, great for exteriors and filling larger gaps. "Accelerator" is the quick dry and can be sprayed with paint immediately. "Ex-Cell" is your basic all around. There are a couple more lower end ones, but I haven't brought them in. Caulk is one if those things I don't believe you should cut corners on. If you've ever used a lousy one, you know what I mean.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Even the base level Tower is very good caulk. It's my go to.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Tower adhesives has some great caulk.


What is the price point of those tubes?

...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What is the price point of those tubes?
> 
> ...


Around $ 3.99 per tube for the one with the black label.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I get the base level stuff for just over $2, and it's waaay better than anything else under $3.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

rbpaintVA said:


> Another good product out of the shelves, we really like the caulk from Benjamin Moore but they stop selling it. does anyone here knows what they will sell from now on? what brand of caulk you guys use?


Virginia paint Company can still get it. I was told the manufacturer changed and the product was changed as the reason they stopped selling it but that was bunk. I forget who manufacturers it for them but there was no change but for some reason VPC decided to go with Tower Tech. 

The viscosity of the BM brand elastomeric is much thicker than the Shermax and seemed to work/flow better than the Tower Tech to me. My store will order me some as I need it. I usually get a case of the clear and white.


----------



## lostproc (Feb 23, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> Second that. "Tower Tech 2" is the urethane, great for exteriors and filling larger gaps. "Accelerator" is the quick dry and can be sprayed with paint immediately. "Ex-Cell" is your basic all around. There are a couple more lower end ones, but I haven't brought them in. Caulk is one if those things I don't believe you should cut corners on. If you've ever used a lousy one, you know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 16617


I second Tower as well. Great price/performance point. About $4.99/tube here for the Accelerator - paints nicely. Big Stretch for exterior.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

Tonyg said:


> Virginia paint Company can still get it. I was told the manufacturer changed and the product was changed as the reason they stopped selling it but that was bunk. I forget who manufacturers it for them but there was no change but for some reason VPC decided to go with Tower Tech.
> 
> The viscosity of the BM brand elastomeric is much thicker than the Shermax and seemed to work/flow better than the Tower Tech to me. My store will order me some as I need it. I usually get a case of the clear and white.


 At least know I know the reason, I was asking mi sales rep, store managers and none of them knew why the reason for this change.
Thanks


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

rbpaintVA said:


> At least know I know the reason, I was asking mi sales rep, store managers and none of them knew why the reason for this change.
> Thanks


That's the point - there was no reason. Product nor manufacturer was changed. You can get it, just have them order it


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

lostproc said:


> I second Tower as well. Great price/performance point. About $4.99/tube here for the Accelerator - paints nicely. Big Stretch for exterior.


 I have not see this brand in my area...pretty much its Sherwin Williams, Duron, the Alex brand, big stretch. Where do you guys get the Tower brand?


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

Tonyg said:


> That's the point - there was no reason. Product nor manufacturer was changed. You can get it, just have them order it


 To who and where are they located?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

rbpaintVA said:


> Where do you guys get the Tower brand?


Most Benjamin Moore dealers carry TowerTech


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Most Benjamin Moore dealers carry TowerTech


 Not here in central Virginia, I asked the 3 BM stores in my city and they say pretty much Big stretch, Dap and Alex brand for now.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

rbpaintVA said:


> To who and where are they located?


Virginia Paint Company / Benjamin Moore


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

"Kop R Lastic"...is by far the most unbelievable exterior caulk out there! Its petroleum based and will be phased out soon.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We used the tech2 for a home that used 5 cases of caulk last spring. It had vertical siding that had almost zero overlap, was badly cupped, needed backer rod for all the joints and this year not a single joint has opened up. Most caulk we have ever used on a modest sized exterior.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Tried out Accelerator this week. I like it. Different consistancy- appears to be more toolable. Skins over quick. I guess that case of 950 I just bought will serve as a back up.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like big stretch or quality urethane modified for exteriors.

I use various quick drys for interiors.


----------

